# Do I misunderstand VC/VCX points?



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

_ Versatility Certificate s and Versatility Excellent Certificates are awarded only when applied for and accompanied by supporting documentation (see VC/VCX Application).
Versatility points are awarded for the highest achievements in each area: Conformation, Field and Performance.
There are a total of *six different categories within the three areas*. The conformation area includes accomplishments in the Breed ring or CCA tests. The Performance area is comprised of titles in the Obedience (including Rally), Agility and Tracking categories. The Field area consists of both Hunt Tests and Field Trial accomplishments.
The dog must have at least 1 point in each area: Conformation, Field and Performance.
A total of 12 points must be acquired *from within the six categories* for a Versatility Certificate (VC). The Versatility Excellent Certificate (VCX) requires a total of 20 points from within the categories.
Points within a category are not cumulative (Only the highest point title is recognized)._


I read it your way .....looking forward to finding out if it is correct!

CCA (1), CDX (6), TD(4), AX(7), OAJ (AX is higher so no effect), WC(3)= 21





IowaGold said:


> I met up with some friends today for a little field training and since Ruby just got her CCA, we started talking about VC/VCX. A couple of the people were adament that only the highest title in a *area* counted (areas being conformation, performance, and field), not the highest in each category (categories being conformation, obedience, agility, tracking, non-competitive field, competitive field). Of course we all agreed that you need at least one point in each area, but the way I read the rules you get to count the hightest title in each category. It does say on the page that the rules were amended in 2006, so maybe it used to be the only highest in each area?
> 
> I was looking at the latest News and the VCX dogs were:
> 
> ...


----------



## glnbrgold (May 26, 2011)

You are reading the rules correctly. I just got my VCX certificate on one of my dogs, so pretty much have the rules down. 

CCA = 1 point,
CDX = 6 points (no additional points for the RAE)
OA or OAJ = 5 points (Fast is not addressed)
WCX = 5 points

Total 17 points

Ruby is already qualified for a VC title and the VCX is certainly within reach.


----------

